# Quick Bone Pile



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I wanted something to add to my Giant Spider to give him(her?) more impact. I thought a pile of bones from past victims would work well. To get away from the regular rectangle base and make it look more natural (especially since it will be placed on the driveway) I cut out a kidney bean shape out of scrap plywood and then arranged a bunch of cheap foam skull & bones. I used black spray foam insulation (meant for landscaping - I bought a bunch of cans on clearance years ago) to fill in the gaps and glue down the bones. I patted down the expanding foam to break it up (make sure you wear disposable gloves or wrap your hand in a plastic bag - you could also poke at it with a stick). When dry it looks more like natural ground/mud. Because it's black I just had to paint the few areas of plywood showing through and gave it a quick dry-brush. Halloween night I'll add a crumpled trick-or-treat bag and scatter some candy amongst the bones!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very cool, great idea.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great, you have quite an imagination! :jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's cool Uruk..
I am doing same thing for my snake ..heads only...but I will leave them loose


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I like that! Looks real cool!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great idea. Well done.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

They make spray foam in black????!!!!!! Why does no one tell me this stuff? Really, what do I pay you people for? 

Nice bone pile Uruk.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great! I have a big spider who could use an awesome bone pile like yours!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ohh black expanding Foam.. Sweet.. Must find this


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's awesome.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Shweet idea - I love it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Make sure you throw some webbing on it and maybe some shredded up Halloween costume bits. Looks great!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is cool...I like it....Nice


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's an excellent idea!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I also have a big spider to hang from my tree. I think I need to look for some of that black spray foam.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It really went together quickly. The black spray foam is used in landscaping so you might find it at Home Depot in the section with the garden pond items. I got a number of cans on clearance.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

How neat! Nice work!!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

cool!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, that will be a nice effect.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

There so much you can do with a big pile of bones. This is great! It will work well with your spider but it's also very versatile for future displays!


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

I've never seen black expanding foam...but then again I've never looked for it! This turned out very nice. It bet it would be cool in front of a tombstone, too.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats manificent


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

How did I miss this one?? That is great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's like a La Brea Tar Pits for People.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, I have seen the pond foam before but didnt give it a thought for this. One more thing to put on the " buy off season" list.
That would look good hanging up on the wall too.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. I used the black foam mainly as I thought it would blend in better on the driveway where I have the giant spider placed. If I was ever to do something like pillars of pain or a corpse wall I definitely look at using this again. Made it so much easier for painting - not having to worry about getting into all the nooks and crannies. 

Bone Dancer: Funny you should mention hanging it on the wall - that's how I have it stored in the storage room. I drilled 2 holes and then simply hung it up on some nails in the studs. It's up out of the way where it won't get damaged and takes up minimal space. Very important as storage space is at a premium.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Now all I need is a cheap source of foam bones. Normally they seem to run in the $24 to 30 's a bag. Even in the off season. I will have to put it on the list for when the Halloween stores do thier day after deals. I would like to make a couple of 4 x 8 sheets like that for a hallway.


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

As usual, I am in total awe over everything that you do!! Excellent job!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes Where do i get the black spray foam?? I love the project!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks! Check out the landscaping section of Lowes or Home Depot. They use it to fill in among stones for waterfalls and rock gardens.


----------

